
Ask HN: What are best resources to learn chef? - bootcat
I have seen this one lately, http:&#x2F;&#x2F;gettingstartedwithchef.com&#x2F; but are there any better resources you know of ?
======
atsaloli
I used Chef Rally with great success.
[https://learn.chef.io/](https://learn.chef.io/)

